#  > Bazaar >  > Gevraagd >  Enqute P&O afstudeeronderzoek m.b.t. multicultureel personeelsbestand

## Mayka-Ling

Dag allemaal,

Wij zijn HRM studenten van de Hogeschool van Amsterdam. Ons afstudeeronderzoek heeft betrekking op het aantrekken van kandidaten met een multiculturele culturele achtergrond. 

Om inzicht te krijgen in het zoekgedrag van werkzoekenden met een multiculturele achtergrond en de pullfactoren die bij hen aansluiten, vragen wij jullie deelname aan onze enqute. De reden hiervan is dat jij ook een multiculturele achtergrond hebt.

Jouw deelname is anoniem. Gegevens die je aan ons versterkt, worden strikt vertrouwelijk behandeld en worden niet aan derden verstrekt. 

De enqute bevat 14 vragen en duurt max. 20 minuten. Je kunt tot en met *vrijdag 31 oktober* a.s. de vragenlijst invullen.

Via deze link kun je de enqute invullen: Enqute + Vragenlijst + Onderzoek + Panel = thesistools.com

Wij stellen jouw deelname erg op prijs!

Groetjes

----------

